# Christmas Fulu ...



## cheri (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 75 gallon that I am going to put Christmas fulu's in. How many would you suggest I get ... 1 male to several females ? 2 males/females ? What else could I put in there with them that they would not breed with ? What about catfish or clown loaches ? Tank is ready & I have a local breeder that I am getting the fulus from.
Would love some input/suggestions...

thanks !!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Yu can house one male and 3 or 4 females with him,H.sp"red tail sheller could be a good tank mate
xris


----------



## teflon843 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello
Can you forward me details on where you ordered your Xmas fulus from. I've been looking for some adults and haven't had any luck. Thanks.

Don
[email protected]
843-647-9880


----------



## cheri (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Don,
I got them from a local breeder that lives near me. Not sure if he ships but if he does I will let you know & I will make sure I can give out his contact info. My female just spit this morning !


----------

